#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  You are my very special to me

## baazigar

**
*You are my very special to me...*
**
*You are my very special friend*
*You mean the world to me.*
*You make me feel so special*
*When I really need to be.* 
** **
*I laugh with you, I  with you,
I suffer and rejoice.
And yet I've never seen your face,
Or even heard your voice.* 
** 
*And though I've never touched your hand
Or held you in my arms.
You've helped me through the hard times,
*
* And turned my storm to calm.* 
 **
*And due to circumstances
We may never be together.
But always know that you will be
My special friend forever.* 
**





  Similar Threads: Requirement of Special Purpose Vehicle pdf Looking for special coaching in Chennai Special Electrical Machines Fourier,laplace,special function The Special Theory of Relativity, e book

----------

